# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  TicTacToe demo with sound (directx)

## andresin

Hi everyone!! this is my 1st post!  :wave: 

Here's a simple Tic Tac Toe game that I made. I think it's one of the most complex apps I've ever written (i'm not a programmer or similar), but I'm surprised how fast I made it, it took me 2 days to build it from scratch, with sound, images and icons (self made in Paint  :Big Grin: ).

The UI is in spanish but it's extremely easy to use.
No human vs human available in this version, only Human vs IBM.

This project demonstrates:
- DirectSound to play small sounds.
- Load sounds from resources inside EXE file.
- Nice, easy to use, and reusable class to interact with DirectSound.
- Some algorithms based on Wikipedia. The 'Extreme' difficulty should be minimax but I got bored. There are two methods left to implement, if you want, you can write them!
- Load nice stylized common controls (it doesn't work in this particular project, IDK why <note that I'm not including the manifest in the zip, but you can write one>)


*Share your comments!!!!!!*

Entire project with source files, EXE and resources:
tateti.zip

Project files:
frmTateti.fr.frm
frmTateti.frx
clsDS.cl.cls

I'll post the source below.

----------

